# Ball Watch Maintenance - Tritium Tubes



## wiz83 (Dec 25, 2010)

Before I decided to jump on my Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Spacemaster Orbital, I had to check out all the fees for servicing the watch.

I went to the official Ball service center, and was quoted the following prices in Ringgit Malaysia (RM).

Exchange Rate: USD$1.00 = RM3.20

Service: RM1100
Tritium Tube Replacement: RM35 per Tritium Tube
Polishing (Metal Strap): RM350

I was told, people usually replace their tubes after 10-15 years, because it won't be as bright as it initially was ... Half-life of Tritium is believed to be at 12 years ...

For now, my watch has 52 tubes, and the cost to replace all is 52*RM35 = RM1820 (approx. USD$570) ... with servicing and polishing ... over USD$1000+ ... Wouldn't it be better to purchase a brand new watch?

Warranty states watch comes with 5 years warranty, tritium tubes with 10 years warranty (if they fail to illuminate) ... I'm not very sure what does the 5 years warranty cover ... accuracy of time? Etc ... How often does these watches need servicing?

Any inputs on these?

And usually, to replace the whole watch's tritium tubes, they'd just replace the whole dial, hour/minute/second hands, etc., and according to the service center, they do not have pricing on my model yet, as it is still too new.

May I ask, how often would you guys recommend replacing the tritium tubes?


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Please visit our sponsors site and see the interview with Jeff Hess. At this point no one knows the true life. US polices and warranties vary for your region. I would suggest directing your questions to your regional office.


----------



## Rhyalus (Jun 5, 2010)

In about 5 years I will probably look at my watch in the dark and look at my wallet.

If I am unhappy with the brightness of the lume and I have enough disposable income, I'll get the watch overhauled and the tritium tubes replaced.

I have the TMT Diver.

R


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

wiz83 said:


> Warranty states watch comes with 5 years warranty, tritium tubes with 10 years warranty (if they fail to illuminate) ... I'm not very sure what does the 5 years warranty cover ... accuracy of time? Etc ... How often does these watches need servicing?


Ideally an automatic watch should be serviced every 6-year period, you may have the T-tubes replaced at the 12th, 24th year and so on... based on the facts that T-tubes remain bright for 12 years.


----------



## wiz83 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hmmm, it's kind of interesting ... maintenance is kind of expensive just for the tritium tubes.
How long has the Tritium Tubes been around? Used on a Ball watch?
Coz it is kind of weird that according to Ball's service center, noone had to ever change every tritium tubes ... they just estimate that people would want to have them all replaced within 10-15 years period ...


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Still nobody replaced any tubes on their Ball?


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Check the threads--several have--examples both by Ball and by third party tech firms.


----------

